# Emotional extremes



## lallieth (Apr 6, 2008)

Emotional extremes
The aspiring psychiatrists were attending their first class on emotional extremes. "Just to establish some parameters," said the professor to the student from Arkansas, "What is the opposite of joy?"

"Sadness," said the student.

And the opposite of depression?" he asked of the young lady from Oklahoma.

"Elation," said she.

"And you sir," he said to the young man from Texas, "how about the opposite of woe?"

The Texan replied, "Sir, I believe that would be giddy-up."


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 6, 2008)

:rofl: :love-it:


----------



## Banned (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha.  Cracked me up!


----------



## Halo (Apr 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------

